# Highschool Days Story



## VengeanceZ (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a written furry 18+ story called "Highschool Days" where the main charactersa are Todd and David.

I've used the search function here and used belfrycomics but it's only comics there and not stories. He also has his own site, it contains the word fox in it I think. He also had commissions by Nu-Dog.

EDIT, found him: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/teiran/

http://teiran.com/high_school_days.htm

I should have searched on FA all along. ._.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm going to do a magic trick here. I'm going to predict the story without even clicking the link.

Two guys, at high school, one is gay and lusts after his friend, and there's some stereotypical jocks that taunt him and bully him for the whole assfaggery thing, but it's ok in the end because the friend is a closet gay and then it spends 15 pages getting into really detailed fucking, then everythings fine at the end.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

I FUCKING CALLED IT


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

VengeanceZ said:


> I'm looking for a written furry 18+ story called "Highschool Days" where the main charactersa are Todd


 
I stopped there


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I FUCKING CALLED IT


 
HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Toby Foxx (Sep 16, 2011)

I realize this probably wont ever be read and this thread is quite old but i would like ot point out to all the ppl reading this in the future that High School Days is not a pining for his friend whom he thinks is hot and turns out to be gay mumbo jumbo. Indeed the first 2 chapters are the boys exploring themselves however the entire rest of this book (teiran i hope u read this and finish this damned thing) is far from the cliche of a "highschool gay novel". it takes a much deeper turn than that with love emotion heartbreak sadness at-risk realizations and the rekindling of a love once thought to be lost forever. It effectively captures everything that us homosexuals fight in todays society both tugging at ur heartstrings and leaving u begging for more. i strongly reccomend this (incomplete) novel


----------

